# Available bedsacks



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

In order to keep from making more and more threads, i will post any bedsacks that i have made recently that are available in here and edit/repost in here as necessary. If you are interested please pm me and I will respond. If you see the same picture again, its because i have another one like that, and instead of loading my computer with 20 pictures of the same fabric, i will just take one to represent them. Also, if you have special requests, such as, I want a green one, and i dont see one, or I want one with roses on it, i will do my best, but i am limited by what the fabrics are in my area (I dont have a car) and some special requests may cost more if the fabric costs more than what i usually buy. If what you want will cost more, i will let you know first BEFORE I BUY THE FABRIC. That way you can let me know if you are willing to buy BEFORE I purchase and make the item. Thank you for looking and for all the lovely compliments i have received on the ones i have made so far. God Bless.

AVAILABLE DOGGIE BAGS (AS MY HUBBY CALLS THEM)
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ohhhh, if I had a girl pup...I'd snatch that pink/brown polka dotted one right up!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

You might want to put prices next to them, and if this includes shipping costs etc etc.

I might be interested


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey is still lovin his "doggie bag"! Its worth the money!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

My chi's are the same still lovin theirs  I think I just may get another, lol!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico still loves his too.  

Did you see any fabrics design that has paws in it in the store?
I'm thinking for my second bedsack. I would like Tan and brown color. like Chico coloring. 
The design fabrics would be tan and the paws would be brown.


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, I sent you a pm a long time ago but haven't receive any reply so I'm going to ask you here. How much for each? And what patterns do you have, or can I choose the patterns? And what are the shipping cost for two to Ontario, Canada? Thanks, hope to hear from you soon. I would like to know the patterns I can get it in, and maybe order two.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

pink one is great!


----------



## FromAppleville (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice 'doggie bags'


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Very cute, how much are they? I loved the red bandana one.
Linda


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't seen Robbie on here for a long time. That post was back in April. I wish she'd come back as I would order too!!! I bought a camping themed one for Brody and he loves it.

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I haven't seen Robbie on here for a long time. That post was back in April. I wish she'd come back as I would order too!!! I bought a camping themed one for Brody and he loves it.
> 
> Brodysmom


Hi guys, I'm sorry, I just lost heart a little bit when Sarah died. I didnt know anyone was looking for me. I didnt mean to be selfish.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

the bags are $25 and I had to go to $8 for shipping. I cannot ship outside the us anymore.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no!  i hope ur okay. we all love u!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Robbie, you don't have a selfish bone in your body. I'm so sorry about your loss. Everybody needs to take time once in a while to just "be". Time will help sweetie and we are all here for you if you need to talk, cry or just "remember". My pups love their bedsack and you do wonderful work. Just take good care of yourself!!! We love you!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm ok guys, honestly. It was in early may. I posted it. Zoe is better now too. She looked for Sarah for a while and I had to try to find ways to get her to eat. But she is fine now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> I'm ok guys, honestly. It was in early may. I posted it. Zoe is better now too. She looked for Sarah for a while and I had to try to find ways to get her to eat. But she is fine now.


I am soooooooooo glad you are back. We missed you. I understand what you were going through with the loss of Sarah. It's terribly hard. I am glad to see you here. You should post some new bedsacks! I'm sure you'd have some buyers! I just bought a fur sleeping bag type one....

http://www.thedogbowl.com/store/PPF/Parameters/935_0/more_info.asp

I bet these are EASY to make and I think they are sooo cute! I'd buy another one if you felt like making one like that. I bought the 19 inch one. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm trying to picture what they say it can do, and i am not doing well, is it completely round on the bottom?


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your little Sarah. Our pets our like our kids. You seem to have a lot of people interestested in your beds. Do you have a pattern or make your own? I just got a new sewing machine, but can't think of what to make in clothing for a male dog. You should put up some pics if you are up to it or start a store on Ebay.
Linda


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i made my pattern up in my head. i did post a few in ebay, and only sold one that way. i think everyone is strapped for cash right now.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Well, you did a fantastic job, makes me wish I had a girl.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Since Chico loves his bedsack a lot. I would like to get him another please. 

When you have time to show us some fabric please let me know I'm interested buying from you. 

Thanks


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

What cute outfits could you make for a boy dog? I have a machine and can sew , but just can't come up with any ideas. Sometimes I wish he was a girl. But then he is so sweet that makes up for it.
Linda


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I so need a bedsack for my chiwee.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

How do I do that?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i would love a bedsack from you - do you have any available?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys, so I came back from town with so many good ideas today!

ok, first of all, I can still do the red bedsacks that are on the beginning of this post with the bandana-like fabric. they could have red, black or white fleece. also the pink with brown polka dots which could go with brown or pink fleece.

then i found woodland camo which is the regular camo that i could do with medium green fleece, black fleece, or GET THIS ~> BLAZE ORANGE FLEECE! that would be for the hunters out there...lol. 

There is also solid black/green/tan fabric with camoflage fleece. 

the desert camo (for those of you who will ask, yes, it has the 'chocolate chips') i would pair that with black or white as they had no tan. 


also, for fleece they have tinkerbell, which i would pair with a gorgeous bright green fabric for the top. or maybe purple. 

there is also a toy story fleece which i would pair with red or blue fabric.

winnie the pooh---red fabric


the toy story/tinkerbell/winnie the pooh fleece will cost more, so beds made from them will cost more.

Pm me if you are interested. i will take orders and complete in the order they come in. 

also, for those of you who remember the bag i made for zoe's clothes and such for our vacation in december, the pretty fabric with the blue, white and yellow daisies i can pair with a gorgeous blue fleece. I will try to post a picture of the bag


----------

